# FreeBSD-10 with Radeon HD 6620G using vesa driver



## zxgjkwyFree (Jun 22, 2014)

I have FreeBSD-10 installation and I'm trying to get the `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro` configuration to work. Whenever I did the auto configuration the log said that the GPU only supported KMS, use vesa instead. 

So I changed the drivers from radeon to vesa in xorg.conf.new . When that happens the screen does show a grid, but doesn't show an 'x' and the screen also flickers so even the terminal looks messed up when I exit it and I have to restart the computer for it to go back to normal.



Here is the log statement from doing it with the customized vesa driver. There is only extra comment lines where the mode is 1366 x 768 which is the screen width and height of my laptop.



I'm not sure what to do in order to get `Xorg -conf xorg.conf.new -retro` to work.
Any help or ideas?

I'll add my original xorg.conf.new .conf and .log files in the next post.


----------



## zxgjkwyFree (Jun 22, 2014)

Here is the configuration file:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"
	BoardName   "BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G]"
	BusID       "PCI:0:1:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"
	BoardName   "Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Here is the log file using `Xorg -configure`:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RC4 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD EverettFreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 06 January 2014  06:12:49PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 22 15:20:59 2014
(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b63d0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(!!) More than one possible primary device found
(--) PCI: (0:0:1:0) 1002:9641:103c:1860 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0400000/262144, I/O @ 0x00005000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6741:103c:1860 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/131072, I/O @ 0x00004000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.14.6
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,
	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,
	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,
	SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,
	AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,
	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,
	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,
	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,
	BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,
	Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,
	AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,
	AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,
	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA
(II) Primary Device is: 
(II) GPU only supported with KMS, using vesa instead.
(II) GPU only supported with KMS, using vesa instead.
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

And since I just figured out how to do the 'code' post in the forum here are the vesa configuraion and log files:

Here is the vesa config file:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
	Option     "ShadowFB" "True"
	Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" "True"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"
	BoardName   "BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G]"
	BusID       "PCI:0:1:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
	Option     "ShadowFB" "True"
	Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" "True"
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"
	BoardName   "Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth    24
		Modes "1366 x 768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

and I'll post the vesa log file in the next post.


----------



## zxgjkwyFree (Jun 22, 2014)

Here is the vesa log file:

Apparently I can't just paste it all so I hope these lines of code help:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RC4 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD EverettFreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 06 January 2014  06:12:49PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 22 13:08:43 2014
(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b63d0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(!!) More than one possible primary device found
(--) PCI: (0:0:1:0) 1002:9641:103c:1860 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0400000/262144, I/O @ 0x00005000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6741:103c:1860 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/131072, I/O @ 0x00004000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.3
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: 
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.43
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc. 
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: SUMO
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 315a  Serial#: 0
(II) VESA(0): Year: 2012  Week: 0
(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.4
(II) VESA(0): Digital Display Input
(II) VESA(0): 6 bits per channel
(II) VESA(0): Digital interface is undefined
(II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19
(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VESA(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) VESA(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VESA(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 76.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1430  h_sync_end 1478 h_blank_end 1606 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 792 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 50.8 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1430  h_sync_end 1478 h_blank_end 1606 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 792 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 2
(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ca35a3100000000
(II) VESA(0): 	00160104902213780a87f594574f8c27
(II) VESA(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) VESA(0): 	010101010101ce1d56f0500018304030
(II) VESA(0): 	250058c210000019d81356f050001830
(II) VESA(0): 	4030250058c210000019000000000000
(II) VESA(0): 	00000000000000000000000000000002
(II) VESA(0): 	000c42f20c4c641318296e00000000e4
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12634
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (47.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.80  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):


Mode: 1ef (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2752
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 6
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2752
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
*Mode: 1f0 (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 5504
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5504
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 256 64KB banks (16384kB)
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.63-47.51 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 39.94-59.99 Hz
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1366x768"
(**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm
(**) VESA(0): DPI set to (102, 102)
(**) VESA(0): Option "ShadowFB" "True"
(**) VESA(0): Option "ModeSetClearScreen" "True"
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) VESA(1): initializing int10
(==) VESA(1): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(II) VESA(1): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.43
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc. 
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product: SUMO
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(==) VESA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VESA(1): RGB weight 888
(==) VESA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
(II) VESA(1): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 315a  Serial#: 0
(II) VESA(1): Year: 2012  Week: 0
(II) VESA(1): EDID Version: 1.4
(II) VESA(1): Digital Display Input
(II) VESA(1): 6 bits per channel
(II) VESA(1): Digital interface is undefined
(II) VESA(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19
(II) VESA(1): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VESA(1): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) VESA(1): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) VESA(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VESA(1): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
(II) VESA(1): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) VESA(1): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VESA(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(1): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(1): clock: 76.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
(II) VESA(1): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1430  h_sync_end 1478 h_blank_end 1606 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 792 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(1): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(1): clock: 50.8 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
(II) VESA(1): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1430  h_sync_end 1478 h_blank_end 1606 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 792 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(1): Unknown vendor-specific block 2
(II) VESA(1): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(1): 	00ffffffffffff004ca35a3100000000
(II) VESA(1): 	00160104902213780a87f594574f8c27
(II) VESA(1): 	27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) VESA(1): 	010101010101ce1d56f0500018304030
(II) VESA(1): 	250058c210000019d81356f050001830
(II) VESA(1): 	4030250058c210000019000000000000
(II) VESA(1): 	00000000000000000000000000000002
(II) VESA(1): 	000c42f20c4c641318296e00000000e4
(II) VESA(1): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12634
(II) VESA(1): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(1): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (47.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(1): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.80  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz)
(II) VESA(1): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
Mode: 100 (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 101 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 50
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 50
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 50
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 103 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 832
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 14
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 832
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 105 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 18
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 18
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 18
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 107 (1280x1024)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 1024
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 11
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 110 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 24
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 111 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 24
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 113 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 14
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 16
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 16
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 16
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 135 (720x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1472
	XResolution: 720
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 27
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1472
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 27
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 27
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
*Mode: 136 (720x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2944
	XResolution: 720
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 13
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2944
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 13
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 13
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 153 (1152x864)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1152
	XResolution: 1152
	YResolution: 864
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1152
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 155 (1152x864)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2304
	XResolution: 1152
	YResolution: 864
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2304
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 156 (1152x864)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 4608
	XResolution: 1152
	YResolution: 864
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4608
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 163 (1280x960)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 960
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 12
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 12
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 12
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 165 (1280x960)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 960
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 5
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 166 (1280x960)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 5120
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 960
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
*Mode: 121 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 12
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 12
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 12
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
*Mode: 122 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 3200
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 14
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
*Mode: 123 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 4096
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 124 (1280x1024)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 5120
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 1024
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 143 (1400x1050)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1408
	XResolution: 1400
	YResolution: 1050
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 10
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1408
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 10
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 145 (1400x1050)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2816
	XResolution: 1400
	YResolution: 1050
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2816
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 146 (1400x1050)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 5632
	XResolution: 1400
	YResolution: 1050
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5632
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 173 (1600x1200)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 1600
	YResolution: 1200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 175 (1600x1200)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 3200
	XResolution: 1600
	YResolution: 1200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 176 (1600x1200)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 6400
	XResolution: 1600
	YResolution: 1200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 6400
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 183 (1792x1344)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1792
	XResolution: 1792
	YResolution: 1344
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 5
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1792
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 185 (1792x1344)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 3584
	XResolution: 1792
	YResolution: 1344
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3584
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 186 (1792x1344)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 7168
	XResolution: 1792
	YResolution: 1344
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 7168
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1d3 (1856x1392)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1856
	XResolution: 1856
	YResolution: 1392
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 5
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1856
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1d5 (1856x1392)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 3712
	XResolution: 1856
	YResolution: 1392
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3712
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1d6 (1856x1392)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 7424
	XResolution: 1856
	YResolution: 1392
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 7424
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1e3 (1920x1440)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1920
	XResolution: 1920
	YResolution: 1440
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1920
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1e5 (1920x1440)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 3840
	XResolution: 1920
	YResolution: 1440
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3840
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1e6 (1920x1440)
	ModeAttributes: 0xba
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 7680
	XResolution: 1920
	YResolution: 1440
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 7680
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1ee (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 1408
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 14
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1408
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
Mode: 1ef (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 2752
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 6
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2752
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000
*Mode: 1f0 (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0xbb
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc00056af
	BytesPerScanline: 5504
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5504
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

(II) VESA(1): Total Memory: 256 64KB banks (16384kB)
(II) VESA(1): Monitor1: Using hsync range of 31.63-47.51 kHz
(II) VESA(1): Monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 39.94-59.99 Hz
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(1): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
(**) VESA(1):  Built-in mode "1366x768"
(**) VESA(1): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm
(**) VESA(1): DPI set to (102, 102)
(**) VESA(1): Option "ShadowFB" "True"
(**) VESA(1): Option "ModeSetClearScreen" "True"
(**) VESA(1): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.43
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc. 
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: SUMO
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x805200000,
	physical address = 0xd0000000, size = 16777216
(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x1F0 (1366x768)
(II) VESA(0): VBESetVBEMode failed, mode set without customized refresh.
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) VESA(1): initializing int10
(==) VESA(1): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(II) VESA(1): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.43
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc. 
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product: SUMO
(II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) VESA(1): virtual address = 0x0,
	physical address = 0xd0000000, size = 16777216
(II) VESA(1): virtual address = 0x800884000,
	physical address = 0xa0000, size = 65536
(II) VESA(1): Setting up VESA Mode 0x1F0 (1366x768)
(II) VESA(1): VBESetVBEMode failed, mode set without customized refresh.
(==) VESA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(1): Backing store disabled
(==) VESA(1): DPMS enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 1
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.7.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 5
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2014)

The vesa driver usually does not support higher resolutions.  A Radeon HD6620 needs the KMS drivers.

Please see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports.  For that to work, you must update ports from the older versions you are using now.  You may also need to update the operating system to 10.0-STABLE, but I can't recall whether that is necessary.

For future reference, the first thing to try with X is running it without any xorg.conf at all.


----------

